# Norco in München



## Publikumsliebli (15. November 2011)

Servus, 

könnt Ihr mir einen Händler in der Münchner Umgebung nennen, um das Empire zu testen?


----------



## norco (16. November 2011)

Publikumsliebli schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> könnt Ihr mir einen Händler in der Münchner Umgebung nennen, um das Empire zu testen?



Die aktuelle Händlerliste findest Du *hier*. Das Empire ist allerdings ein Auslaufmodell, sodass es schwierig werden könnte. Verfügbar ist es wahrscheinlich noch *hier*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

